# Compiz e Riproduzione video

## Maialovic

come accennato in una recente mia discussione ho installato compiz..........

pero ora non riesco piu a vedere filmati e usare google earth.........

se faccio cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep AIG ottengo il seguente...sarà la coasua o perke pe fare partire compiz scrivo 

```
LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 compiz --replace --sm-disable ccp &

gtk-window-decorator --replace &
```

```

(**) Option "AIGLX" "true"

(**) AIGLX enabled

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x24

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x25

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x26

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x27

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x28

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x29

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2b

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2c

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2d

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2e

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x30

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x31

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x32

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x33

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x34

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x35

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x36

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x37

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x38

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x39

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3b

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3c

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3d

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3e

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x40

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x41

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x42

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x43

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x44

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x45

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x46

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x47

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x48

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x49

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4c

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4d

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4e

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x50

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x51

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x52

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x53

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x54

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x55

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x56

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x57

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x58

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x59

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5b

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5c

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5d

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5e

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x60

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x61

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x62

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x63

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x64

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x65

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x66

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x67

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x68

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x69

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6b

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6c

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6d

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6e

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x70

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x71

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x72

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so

```

----------

## CarloJekko

per i video, o usi x11 come output (cosa che ti sconsiglio), oppure vlc scegliendo fra le opzioni avanzate il numero di adattatore xvideo pari a 2(anche questo ti sconsiglio, perchè usa la cpu sino al 70% !!), oppure usi mplayer patchato per fungere perfettamente con compiz (tra l'altro utilizza anche il famoso plugin video-playback)... qui trovi la patch 

http://www.mail-archive.com/compiz@lists.freedesktop.org/msg02164.html oppure qui http://smspillaz.googlepages.com/mplayrepatch.patch

navighi sino alla cartella ‘libvo’ ; poi dai patch -p0 vo_xv.c mplayrepatch.patch ;

il video sarà molto fluido... (più veloce di chi usa compiz senza questa patch)

Ti dovrà uscire una cosa del genere con mplayer -v file.avi|grep compiz

```

[xv] Detected wm supports compiz video.

SwScaler: using unscaled yuv420p -> rgb32 special converter

[xv] using compiz composited rgb output
```

Per quanto riguarda GE, prova a copiare /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 dove è installato google-earth

pensa che a me lampeggia quando mi muovo sulla mappa, e quando sto fermo è tutto nero!!!

Meno male che è su un pc che non uso molto... ATI è proprio una ciofeca !!!

----------

## Maialovic

non è ke si potrebbe fare il metafile ebuild tale che quando si installa mplayer rileva compiz installato(o glielo si passa come opzione quando lo si compila) che applica sta patch?

----------

## CarloJekko

 *Maialovic wrote:*   

> non è ke si potrebbe fare il metafile ebuild tale che quando si installa mplayer rileva compiz installato(o glielo si passa come opzione quando lo si compila) che applica sta patch?

 

certo... io ho fatto così... ho patchato mplayer, ho rifatto il tar.gz con la cartella patchata e poi rifatto il digest in /usr/local/portage (copiando l'ebuild originale di mpalyer)

ma puoi fare in tanti altri modi....ciao !!

----------

## Maialovic

ho applicato la patch come sugerito.....ma dopo la compilazione mi sono accorto ke la patch era per l'output xv ke non mi è mai funzionato con la mia scheda video....e quindi sono a mare come prima

ke fare?

----------

## CarloJekko

come non ti funziona???????

anche a me non andava, ma inserendo questo in /etc/X11/xorg.conf è andato

```
Section "Device"

..

   Option       "VideoOverlay" "on"

   Option       "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

..

EndSection
```

Comunque, la patch applicata non fa nulla?

----------

## Maialovic

allora ore apre la finestra video pero non fa veder nulla.........se faccio vxinfo dice

```

X-Video Extension version 2.2

screen #0

  Adaptor #0: "ATI Radeon Video Overlay"

    number of ports: 1

    port base: 131

    operations supported: PutImage

    supported visuals:

      depth 24, visualID 0x23

      depth 24, visualID 0x24

      depth 24, visualID 0x25

      depth 24, visualID 0x26

      depth 24, visualID 0x27

      depth 24, visualID 0x28

      depth 24, visualID 0x29

      depth 24, visualID 0x2a

      depth 24, visualID 0x2b

      depth 24, visualID 0x2c

      depth 24, visualID 0x2d

      depth 24, visualID 0x2e

      depth 24, visualID 0x2f

      depth 24, visualID 0x30

      depth 24, visualID 0x31

      depth 24, visualID 0x32

      depth 24, visualID 0x33

      depth 24, visualID 0x34

      depth 24, visualID 0x35

      depth 24, visualID 0x36

      depth 24, visualID 0x37

      depth 24, visualID 0x38

      depth 24, visualID 0x39

      depth 24, visualID 0x3a

      depth 24, visualID 0x3b

      depth 24, visualID 0x3c

      depth 24, visualID 0x3d

      depth 24, visualID 0x3e

      depth 24, visualID 0x3f

      depth 24, visualID 0x40

      depth 24, visualID 0x41

      depth 24, visualID 0x42

      depth 24, visualID 0x43

      depth 24, visualID 0x44

      depth 24, visualID 0x45

      depth 24, visualID 0x46

      depth 24, visualID 0x47

      depth 24, visualID 0x48

      depth 24, visualID 0x49

      depth 24, visualID 0x4a

      depth 24, visualID 0x4b

      depth 24, visualID 0x4c

      depth 24, visualID 0x4d

      depth 24, visualID 0x4e

      depth 24, visualID 0x4f

      depth 24, visualID 0x50

      depth 24, visualID 0x51

      depth 24, visualID 0x52

      depth 24, visualID 0x53

      depth 24, visualID 0x54

      depth 24, visualID 0x55

      depth 24, visualID 0x56

      depth 24, visualID 0x57

      depth 24, visualID 0x58

      depth 24, visualID 0x59

      depth 24, visualID 0x5a

      depth 24, visualID 0x5b

      depth 24, visualID 0x5c

      depth 24, visualID 0x5d

      depth 24, visualID 0x5e

      depth 24, visualID 0x5f

      depth 24, visualID 0x60

      depth 24, visualID 0x61

      depth 24, visualID 0x62

      depth 24, visualID 0x63

      depth 24, visualID 0x64

      depth 24, visualID 0x65

      depth 24, visualID 0x66

      depth 24, visualID 0x67

      depth 24, visualID 0x68

      depth 24, visualID 0x69

      depth 24, visualID 0x6a

      depth 24, visualID 0x6b

      depth 24, visualID 0x6c

      depth 24, visualID 0x6d

      depth 24, visualID 0x6e

      depth 24, visualID 0x6f

      depth 24, visualID 0x70

      depth 24, visualID 0x71

      depth 24, visualID 0x72

    number of attributes: 12

      "XV_SET_DEFAULTS" (range 0 to 1)

              client settable attribute

      "XV_AUTOPAINT_COLORKEY" (range 0 to 1)

              client settable attribute

              client gettable attribute (current value is 0)

      "XV_COLORKEY" (range 0 to -1)

              client settable attribute

              client gettable attribute (current value is 30)

      "XV_DOUBLE_BUFFER" (range 0 to 1)

              client settable attribute

              client gettable attribute (current value is 1)

      "XV_BRIGHTNESS" (range -1000 to 1000)

              client settable attribute

              client gettable attribute (current value is 0)

      "XV_CONTRAST" (range -1000 to 1000)

              client settable attribute

              client gettable attribute (current value is 0)

      "XV_SATURATION" (range -1000 to 1000)

              client settable attribute

              client gettable attribute (current value is 0)

      "XV_COLOR" (range -1000 to 1000)

              client settable attribute

              client gettable attribute (current value is 0)

      "XV_HUE" (range -1000 to 1000)

              client settable attribute

              client gettable attribute (current value is 0)

      "XV_RED_INTENSITY" (range -1000 to 1000)

              client settable attribute

              client gettable attribute (current value is 0)

      "XV_GREEN_INTENSITY" (range -1000 to 1000)

              client settable attribute

              client gettable attribute (current value is 0)

      "XV_BLUE_INTENSITY" (range -1000 to 1000)

              client settable attribute

              client gettable attribute (current value is 0)

    maximum XvImage size: 2048 x 2048

    Number of image formats: 4

      id: 0x32595559 (YUY2)

        guid: 59555932-0000-0010-8000-00aa00389b71

        bits per pixel: 16

        number of planes: 1

        type: YUV (packed)

      id: 0x59565955 (UYVY)

        guid: 55595659-0000-0010-8000-00aa00389b71

        bits per pixel: 16

        number of planes: 1

        type: YUV (packed)

      id: 0x32315659 (YV12)

        guid: 59563132-0000-0010-8000-00aa00389b71

        bits per pixel: 12

        number of planes: 3

        type: YUV (planar)

      id: 0x30323449 (I420)

        guid: 49343230-0000-0010-8000-00aa00389b71

        bits per pixel: 12

        number of planes: 3

        type: YUV (planar)

```

e credo che il problema sia dato dal seguente, ricevuto da cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep WW

```

(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/" does not exist.

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(WW) fglrx(0): Only one display is connnected,so single mode is enabled

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "EnablePageFlip" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "AccelMethod" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "RenderAccel" is not used

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x24

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x25

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x26

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x27

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x28

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x29

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2b

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2c

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2d

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2e

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x30

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x31

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x32

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x33

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x34

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x35

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x36

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x37

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x38

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x39

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3b

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3c

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3d

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3e

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x40

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x41

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x42

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x43

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x44

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x45

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x46

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x47

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x48

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x49

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4c

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4d

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4e

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x50

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x51

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x52

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x53

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x54

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x55

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x56

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x57

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x58

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x59

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5b

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5c

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5d

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5e

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x60

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x61

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x62

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x63

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x64

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x65

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x66

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x67

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x68

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x69

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6b

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6c

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6d

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6e

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x70

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x71

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x72

```

e credo che risolto cio dovrei risolvere tutti i problemi legati  al funzionamento di compiz

----------

